# 06' jetta 2.5 install k&n air filter



## 21svwpassat (Apr 2, 2007)

anybody got any step by step pics or just info on how to install k&n air filter? new to this engine.....


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 06' jetta 2.5 install k&n air filter (21svwpassat)*

The filter housing is part of the engine cover. It's not hard at all to get to.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 06' jetta 2.5 install k&n air filter (vw93to85)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
Many great things can be found in the MKV FAQ section!








This is the engine cover removal. That should get you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

